# HMCS Kingston & Moncton SAR Aug '07



## navymich (27 Sep 2007)

I was sent these pics of a SAR that KIN and MCT did in August.  The friend that sent them to me has misplaced the article about the SAR and I haven't been able to track it down.  So if someone else has it or can find it, maybe they can add it to this thread.  Thanks.  In the meantime, enjoy these pictures and even moreso, enjoy the fact that you weren't onboard any of the vessels!  :blotto:


----------



## TN2IC (27 Sep 2007)

It may be in the Marlant paper. I"ll take a took.


----------



## navymich (27 Sep 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> It may be in the Marlant paper. I"ll take a took.



Thank you.  The date that was in the email with the pictures was 9 Aug, if that helps with finding the article.


----------



## Snaketnk (28 Sep 2007)

My god, whose bright idea was it to sail a little boat in seas like that. I have no sailing experience outside my parents' stories, but that just doesn't look safe.

Was this some kind of exercise?


----------



## tabernac (28 Sep 2007)

That is NO "little" boat. If the skip and crew have experience, they can sail through most any weather.


----------



## navymich (28 Sep 2007)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> Was this some kind of exercise?



AFAIK this was the real thing.  Once (if) the article on the situation is found, I'm sure it will explain more.


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2007)

rememebr boys & girls.... don't puke into the wind!


----------



## TN2IC (29 Sep 2007)

MARLANT NEWS PAGE  



I'm having no luck here. But there is a link that may help in your search.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## karl28 (29 Sep 2007)

geo



> remember boys & girls.... don't puke into the wind!





Man  I'm not sure what's  makes me laugh more  is that you said that or the fact that at one point and time some one did that  ;D


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2007)

Been there and done that... (watched that is )


----------

